# GRI Part 9



## Dory10

Hello 

Welcome to GRI Part 9, this follows on from the previous GRI thread which is now closed for comments, here's a link so you can read back through any past posts

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=340810.990

Here's a link to the FF board posting guidelines. If you're unsure about what you're about to post then pop on and have a look first. There's guidance on posting about pregnancy and parenting information too which you might find useful if you are still keeping in touch with your clinic thread after a BFP or birth. Please have a read and respect those members that are still currently going through treatment.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=260253.0

If you have any concerns about any post on the Scotland board please send me a pm by clicking on the link under my name on here or use the report to moderator link on each post. As with all boards on FF moderation of posts is undertaken by a team of volunteers so please help us by sticking to the posting guidelines and reporting anything you notice when you post.

Happy Chatting

Dory
xxx


----------



## Clairabella

😀 never been the first to comment on a thread before!

How is everyone getting on? I'm still hanging in there, just over 2 weeks until my early scan.xx


----------



## Peppermint Tea Fairy

Willing for AF to start so I can ring and see if they can fit me in. I'm not hopeful though 😔


----------



## Clairabella

If they can't book you this month they will definitely get you provisional dates for next month. But fingers crossed 🤞 X


----------



## MISS WF

Thanks for the info BabyGood 😊 I was told roughly be 6wks for FET. Got my prostap and first scan appts booked. I've still not mentioned to my employer tho as feel still early days and lucky with dates appt fall but have a feeling may need to tell them soon. Bet you are counting down days til scan Clairabella. Peppermint you should defo get a spot the next month if we're told no space for last cycle. I was told same in Jan and mentioned when called the GRI the following month and now scheduled in for Monday.

Heres hoping plenty more BFP!! Xx


----------



## Trixibell

Hey ladies

Peppermint - keeping fingers crossed you get on this time. It's hard to be patient when there's delays.xx

Afm - had egg collection yesterday, 17 collected! 15 were mature enough to inject and 10 made it to embryos today! So transfer scheduled for wed - fingers crossed there'll be one goodie in there!xx


----------



## Clairabella

Trixi, that's great news - good luck for Wednesday 

MissWF hope all goes smoothly. I'm dreading scan tbh I don't have good history from scans, so quite happy to live in ignorance for a while longer.


----------



## MISS WF

Fab news Trixi-hope all goes well on Wed.

Thanks Clairabella - I know it's difficult to stay positive when had disappointment in the past but sending lots of positive thoughts your way xx


----------



## Peppermint Tea Fairy

Hi everyone, 
AF is here! I have to ring up at 9am tomorrow to see if they can fit us in this cycle....oh I do hope they can xx
Good Luck for Wednesday Trixi!x  And lots of positive vibes to you Clairabella x


----------



## Peppermint Tea Fairy

I rang this morning and I am in this cycle! prostap injection on the 10th of April and scan on the 24th


----------



## Clairabella

Good luck for tomorrow Trixi and fab news peppermint, not long now til you start 

Hey to everyone else 👋🏻Xx


----------



## lilacfairy

Great news Trixi! Hope all goes well tomorrow!

Peppermint, good luck with this cycle!


----------



## MISS WF

Great news Peppermint!! 

Good luck tomorrow Trixi!


----------



## Trixibell

Great news Peppermint, this could be your cycle!xx

Thanks ladies. Had been feeling much better from the EC but then spent 1.5 hours on tRain today and the toilet was ooo. Ended up feeling like I was going to burst and been feeling rubbish and back in a lot of pain again and v swollen. Hoping it's just a wee blip and will feel better in the morning.x


----------



## lilacfairy

Trixi, how did it go yesterday?


----------



## CLG 2017

Morning Everyone  

I am new to this forum so please bear with me. I am still getting used to all the lingo!

Bit of background, I am 39 and my husband is 30 (lucky him with an older women lol), we have been trying for 5 years with one miscarriage and are now about to embark on our first ICSI at the Royal.  Having had all the tests our fertility is unexplained.
My period started this morning so I am anxiously waiting for 8am so I can call ACS and start the process.  I called last month and they said I wouldn't be able to start on that cycle they provisionally booked me for a scan on the 24th of April.
I am on protocol 4.  Excited, nervous and having every emotion under the sun and that's before I have even started treatment!

Looking forward to getting to know you all and hoping for lots of support.
Good luck to everyone xx


----------



## Peppermint Tea Fairy

Hi Everyone! 

Thanks for your well wishes we are very excited and nervous to start!

Welcome CLG   The forum is a great place to read and learn about different things ( I am really new to this too!) Wishing you all the Luck for your treatment  

I am Protocol 7 so I have my Prostap injection on the 10th April and my Scan is also booked for the 24th April!


----------



## Mrsfergie83

ladies how's everyone sorry not been on for bit. Just giving myself bit time to clear head as been really down recently. Started going running again so that's helping xx I'm catch up on the reason n message back xx
Hope everyone ok xx


----------



## RachelJ81

Evening all

This is my first post on here so hope I am in the right place.  I am on day 5 of my injections of our first round of ICSI at GRI.  Back on Friday morning for day 9 scan.  All going well so far with injections but I am fortunate to have a practice nurse mum!  Any advice for me at this stage?  Kinda new to all of this and only taking each day as it comes!


----------



## Trixibell

Hi ladies

Hope you're all well and welcome to the newbies!

Peppermint hope you're doing well.

Lilac - thanks the good luck wishes.

CLG - welcome!

Mrsfergie - hope you're doing ok.

Rachel - welcome and good luck. My only advice at this stage would be don't be disheartened if they say you're not quite ready on Friday, and to come back for another scan Mon. I had that twice, as had to then come back the Wed and had EC on the Fri - 5 days later than I had in my head, but had 17 eggs and 10 fertilised. And keep up lots of water and protein!

Sorry for the rubbish personals, am on my phone so hard to read back.  Babygood, hope you're doing well too.

I had transfer on Wed, so am 5dp5dt with a AA blast which was starting to hatch and at least 6 to freeze, possibly 8. Have been trying not to be online too much, to stop myself going to crazy during the wait sndnto try to get on with life as normal / as much as possible anyway!! Been reasonably calm so far, although felt a little bit more antsy today, but am half way there! Back at work after two weeks off too, so that'll help distract me!  Hope you're all doing well and enjoying the sunshine. Xx


----------



## lilacfairy

Trixibell, that's brilliant, so many frosties!

MrsFergie, hope you're ok!

Newbies, welcome! It's a lovely group of women here, feel free to rant, cry or celebrate, whatever you feel like!


----------



## MISS WF

Hi CLG and Rachel, as the others have said this is a good place for advice from others and to discuss your situation with others, get advice or just have a moment. I've only just joined after several years away and everyone has been really friendly so far.

Mrs F - Hope you are doing ok.

Trixi - Great news for you with the transfer and frosties

Clairabella - Are you doing ok?

Not sure if anyone will be able to help with a general question, how soon after prostap should you have bleed. I'm worried that its been quite a long time now and my next scan date is looming.


----------



## lilacfairy

Miss WF, my cycle was quite a bit longer after prostap, I don't exactly remember how long, but I did get it eventually around 6 days before scan date. It can be a bit unnerving!


----------



## Trixibell

WF - I was 12 days after prostap, about 5 days later than normal if that helps.


----------



## Angel2906

Hi everyone, I have been lurking for a few years and was unsure how to work ff but here I am at last. Hope you don't mind me joining in. After ttc for 10 years I've finally decided to look for additional support, so here I am! Going for ET next Thursday, 6 Frosties so hopefully be a good one in amongst them. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok and feeling positive.


----------



## 8868dee

Hey all ,

I was wondering if i could jump in for some reviews on GRI ? Is this the same clinic as Glasgow Royal Fertility Clinic? I'm looking to possibly change clinics to here for my next cycle. Mainly due to costs but also because i feel the treatment is not personal anymore at my current clinic (GCRM). I feel like i am either not on the right medication for stims or the right amount x i take ages to stimulate and then get minimal eggs, while the eggs are good quality there isn't many to play with or fall back on.

just wondering on views about the clinic from your experience

Thanks in advance
Dee


----------



## Angel2906

Hi 8868dee, yes the new website for GRI is under Glasgow Royal fertility clinic. 

I always went to the Nuffield but when GRI got new state of the art ACS unit I decided to try there. Also they're success rates are fab! I had my 1st IVF there in August and although it was bfn I had 6 Frosties left over which I have never had before. I was on the highest dose. 

They are very well organised at GRI and the price is all inclusive of tests which I have previously had to pay separate. 

They are definitely worth a go 8868dee.


----------



## lilacfairy

Hi angel and dee, welcome to this thread!

Angel, what a journey you've had, so sorry for your loss. Wishing you all the best with fet next week, 6 frosties in one go, eek!

Dee, yes, GRI is Glasgow Royal Infirmary Assisted Conception Service. I don't have much to compare it to, so you probably better ask someone who's been to a different clinic before. The service has been alright, staff are friendly and the consultants have been knowledgeable as far as I can tell. I'm in a similar situation in that I don'T get many eggs, and our consultant recommended trying DHEA, have you used it before?


----------



## Angel2906

Hi lilac, 

Thanks for the welcome, I will just be using 2 Frosties but have given permission to thaw more if they don't survive the thaw. Hopefully have some left for another try if this one fails! 

Have you tried Accupunture? I had it every week from Jan-Aug last year and ended up with 17 eggs, 12 fertilised, used 1 and had 6 left. I have never had this amount before, the most was about 11, 8, 3 at one point and as I'm older now I was expecting less but think the Accupunture and change of dosage really helped.


----------



## lilacfairy

Hi Angel,I've not tried acupuncture for fertility, but had it done for something else and didn't really get any benefit from it. I'm a bit doubtful it can actually help. But I guess it might be worth a try!


----------



## 8868dee

Angel: thanks for your reply. I am at GCRM as I previously said so I understand about all tests being extra add ons. I have only recently discovered gri to be honest as I thought it was only a nhs patient clinic. Thanks very much i think I will contact them. Is it an easy process to change over to them? X i think i would also need higher meds as i seem to take ages to stimulate and that was long protocol of 300iu menopur.

Lilac: my problem with current clinic is the amount of time i take to stimulate i seem to take forever but they don't change meds or upp the doseage. I don't know if DHeA would benefit me but have heard of it x never used it though x 

I'm 33 almost 34 would gri let me put back 2 embies should we decided to cycle here x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lilacfairy

Regarding eggs, I think it's possible to have put two back given your history, but would discuss this with them. I'm on the maximum dosage as well and they say they can't go up anymore, because the risk of overstimulation is too high. 
I would definitely consider dhea, as there is some evidence that it can increase your egg numbers and quality if you have a low ovarian reserve. Again, I'd speak to the consultant about that, because it's not a medication that can be prescribed just yet. I'd also suggest reading up on it, there's loads of stuff on the internet, but the best descprition is in the book "it starts with the egg" which I've only just read myself.


----------



## Ditzygirl

8868dee - we were always encouraged just to put one embryo back, but if we'd wanted two they would have allowed that. On the day of the embryo transfer, we were actually given the option of putting two back because we had two that were of equal grading, however we just put one back and the other one was frozen. xxx


----------



## 8868dee

lilac: thanks love will deffo look into it. my current clinic don't know why i am responding so poorly as my amh is 12. will deffo look into what you have said thank you xx 

ditzy: thats great love x thank  you x


----------



## Trixibell

Hi ladies

Hope you're all well.

Tomorrow (well in five mins!) is my OTD so finally broke and tested, just a tiny bit early! I was out late at a family thing so figured I may as well when I got home. BFP for me!!! I actually can't believe it, think I'm a little bit stunned! This just got real!  xx


----------



## Peppermint Tea Fairy

Yay Trixibell!! Such great news!!!


----------



## Ditzygirl

Yay!!!! Amazing news Trixibell!!! xxx


----------



## Angel2906

Dee-I just went to GRI on my last fresh cycle so I didn't have any ties to previous clinic so I just contacted GRI myself to arrange.  I was on the short protocol with 300 gonal f and 150 menopur and also cetrotide. They said that was the highest dose. If you tell them what drugs you were on before they will make the best plan up for you. 

Lilac-I defo think the Accupunture helped me for quantity and quality of my eggs 

Trixibell-congratulations on your bfp


----------



## Clairabella

Trixi that's great news!!

Miss WF hope you've started now?

I've used Dhea too. Have used acupuncture in past cycles but not this cycle, and have noticed no difference without it tbh. Dee have you had scratch before?

Hope everyone is doing ok. My clinic scan is on Monday - very nervous, given my history. Fingers crossed.

Xx


----------



## Trixibell

Thanks ladies!! It's nowhere near sunk in yet, still feels a bit surreal!

Random question - do any of you know do I just wait for my early scan with GRI before booking app with midwife/ contacting GP, or do I do that alongside waiting for scan?x


----------



## Clairabella

It's entirely up to you Trixi. I always wait but that's because I've had bad experiences. If my scan on Monday goes ok then I'll start the process of booking my scan and midwife.. There's a direct booking line for Glasgow hospitals -  I don't need to go via my GP. Not sure if that's the same everywhere though x


----------



## Trixibell

Great thanks Clairabella! I had assumed that I should wait until the scan as they never said anything about booking midwife appt at clinic. But my friend was stressing that I should be doing it now tonmake sure I'm booked. Keeping everything crossed that Monday goes well for you. How far along are you?x


----------



## Clairabella

Trixi, thanks. Hopefully all will be fine.  I'm 7 + 2 just now. It's definitely a personal choice but they will get you booked in. Xx


----------



## 8868dee

Woohoo trixibell well done love xx so so happy for u xc

Angel: thanks love i will do x 

Clairabella: no love never had a scratch x i don't usually have an implantation problem tho x 

Afm: my af arrived so now although heartbreaking i can draw a line in the sand with that cycle. Am going to email GRI just now to get the ball rolling. 

Does anyone know how long the waiting list for Patients is if your not NHS ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeeJacs

Hi Dee

There is no waiting list, we had a review with the Royal just before Xmas and Dr Llyall confirmed this x


----------



## WeeJacs

Hi everyone been a while since I've been on here. 

Just wondering what info is being giving out at ACS at the moment regarding the new guidelines? My understanding is that NHS  attempts will increase from 2-3 from now but only for new referrals. How on earth can this be fair? So just because you've been referred earlier your being penalised? I work for the NHS and I totally understand that here in Scotland we have a good access to treatment but to do this is so very unfair x


----------



## lilacfairy

Congrats Tixi! Great news!

WeeJacs, I didn't ask them myself, but someone on here (I don't remember who) said we wouldn't qualify. I wonder if we could get a third one if we'Re rereferred and go back on the waiting list? May be worth asking. It is very unfair!


----------



## WeeJacs

Hi Lfairy

It is very unfair so if my neighbour was referred tomorrow they would be entitled to 3 but I wouldn't. I will bring this up at my appt next month but I'm very much considering going to see my MSP. I don't think I will be the only 1 wanting to challenge this. 

Jac x


----------



## lilacfairy

I'd be supporting you in this, however, not sure how to approach an MSP? Happy to discuss this though and come up with some kind of plan.


----------



## MISS WF

Congrats Trixi that's great news. You normally book appointments through a general antenatal booking line rather than gp. I did this very early last time and in hindsight wish I had waited a bit longer as was quite upsetting to have to deal with after m/c. 

All good now clairabella on track for being back at gri this week though quite a frustrating wait and hormones all over the place! Hope all goes ok for you tomorrow.

Hello to all the newbies it's definitely getting busier here and lots of positive news! 

Weejacs I remember seeing something about the changes last year but when read more defo only seems to be for new referrals. And my OH asked me about it last week also but I'd be interested to know what they do say to those still getting treatment.

It's a short and sweet one tonight as logged in on phone so apologies if missed anyone or for typos 🤔


----------



## 8868dee

Fab thanks weeJacs xx sounds like thats not fair just because u were referred earlier u miss out on the extra cycle x 

We have emailed the clinic to find out how we go about transferring to gri from GCRM so hopefully soon we will be able to transfer get the tests done and then maybe have our first cycle there this year xx 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clairabella

Had our scan today. Healthy heartbeat in there.❤ Measuring a few days behind but they didn't really say much about that. Here's hoping this is my take home baby in there.

MissWF hope hormones have settled and you manage to get started this week

Trixi - I called booking line today after scan and had no bother. Got midwife booked at around 10 weeks n scan is just over 12 weeks. Hope that sets your mind at ease that you're not leaving too late.

Weejacs - yeah we knew it was new referrals only. Think nhs waiting list expected to jump up a bit as they had managed to get it down in advance of new rules. We only waited 6 or 7 months 

Hey to everyone hope all ok at whatever stage you are at x


----------



## Peppermint Tea Fairy

Hi everyone,

Hope you are all ok x 
I have my prostap injection next Monday yikes! Silly question- did they weigh you before the injection? I am going crazy   because I have lost inches but gained muscle mass and according to my scales I need to loose 5lbs to be under the 30 BMI again!! Sorry to be a pain!


----------



## 8868dee

Yay Clairabella thats fab news x 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RachelJ81

Had my day 12 scan today and have to go in on Thursday for the egg retrieval. This is our first run of treatment so not sure what to expect to be honest, they never seem to tell you much on the phone! Any advice ladies?


----------



## new_wife2009

Hi Peppermint (apologies for being a lurker) but I was weighed before Prostap and was 0.5lb over and they turned me away. Devastating! Hope you can shift those 5lbs!!


----------



## Peppermint Tea Fairy

Hi New Wife, 
I will be 100% watching what I eat, drinking lots of water and doing lots of cardio then! 
0.5lbs seems really mean! I take it they made you wait another month before giving it to you? X


----------



## Clairabella

Thanks Dee x


----------



## Ditzygirl

Great news Clairabell!

Fingers crossed you can shift the 5 lbs Peppermint.

Rachel - Just try to stay as relaxed as possible. I downloaded a hypnotherapy soundtrack for IVF and listened to that while I was waiting which I found relaxing.  When you arrive, they will show you to a cubicle and nurse will give you a couple of paracetamol. The doctor doing the retrieval will come to talk you through the procedure and the 
anaesthetist will also speak to you and ask a few questions. The nurses and everyone are all so lovely and if you have any questions on the day, they are there to answer them. There is a bit of waiting around, so if your appointment is for 8:30, you might not get into theatre until 9:30/10 so make sure you bring a book or something with you. Hope that helps a bit. The sedation made me completely fall asleep both times, so I slept through everything and when you are feeling up to it you have your well earned tea and toast! xxx


----------



## MISS WF

Fantastic news Clairabella! Fingers crossed for you. Had my day of rage, frustration and tears so think I'm over the worst 😅

Peppermint you're weighed before Prostap jag is administered. I would have thought there would be an understanding for some weight fluctuation and does seem a bit harsh for 0.5lb


----------



## Peppermint Tea Fairy

Thank you Miss WF, I have a week and I'm sure I can do it- we want it so badly! I would understand if I was the size of a house but I'm really not! I am fit and healthy and workout 6 times a week including running 10km! I never weighed myself before we started on our journey but now it's taking control of my life ☹


----------



## new_wife2009

Harsh indeed! I cried and she was pretty cold with me! I had to wait again, although it did make me more determined.....


----------



## Trixibell

Hi ladies

Clairabella -
Fab news! Was thinking about you today, so glad all went well. Thanks for the advice re appts, happy to stick with my gut!

Peppermint - I don't remember being weighed before prostap, I remember it at the consent appt, but I could be totally making that up! Yeah, water, protein, good fats and some cardio should sort you. Good luck!

Rachel -
Good luck for EC, you'll do great. You might be a bit sore afterwards so just take It easy and chill on the sofa, and lots of water!

Hope you're all well.x


----------



## Trixibell

Hey ladies

Sorry another random question! I emailed the clinic with my test result on Saturday, to the email address on the form. I haven't heard anything since, and thought even if being sent by post I would have received scan info today. Anyone know when/how they contact you after result? I know I have plenty time as only about 4.5 weeks but just want to be sure they got email and I'm in the system.

Rachel - good luck for tomorrow, you'll be fine!x


----------



## Angel2906

Hi everyone, hope everyone doing great at various stages of their treatment.

Congratulations to all the bfp. 

Got my et tmrw, hoping my Frosties survive the thaw ok. 
Does anyone know with fet what time they usually phone you in the morning to tell you when to come in?


----------



## CLG 2017

Thanks everyone for welcoming me.
I am still trying to read everyone's posts and get to know you all.

Today I am going for a mid cycle catheter test, not looking forward to it   as I had a colposcopy in my early twenties so they want to ensure that there's no scarring and note which catheter will be used for transfer.
Then on the 13th I start taking Metformin then scan still on 24/4/17 and this is when I will be given all my injections.  My husband is going to do them for me as I don't think I am brave enough!

XX


----------



## 8868dee

Hey everyone 

Sorry to bother u all again x

I have contacted the clinic by their online contact form twice now and haven't heard anything back from them. Is that the best way to contact them ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clairabella

Thank everyone 😘 

Peppermint hope you get on ok and manage to get your prostap with no issues

Ditzy hope everything still going well

Trixi - they will get you in around 8 weeks. Maybe give them a call if you haven't heard by next week. I didn't book via that route as I'm up and down collecting medication so they just booked me in while I was there.

Dee - Ruth Simpson is the coordinator for the private side. I just called her direct and booked my consultation.. There should be a number on the web page. If you struggle let me know n I'll see if I can find it on my paperwork.

CLG - you shouldn't feel anything when catheter goes in. It's similar to getting a smear. I had colposcopy and laser treatment to my cervix in my twenties too and have had no issues.

Angel - hope ET went well.

Rachel - Hope collection went well

AFM - I think time may be going in reverse. I'm back on Tuesday for another scan. Fingers crossed 

Xx


----------



## Angel2906

Hey, 

Thanks clairabella my fet went well. Had 2 blasts transferred, 1-3aa and 1-4aa so I'm officially pupo!! Just the dreaded 2ww now. 

Hope time goes by quickly for your next scan x

Hope everyone doing ok too


----------



## lilacfairy

Congrats Angel on being pupo! Lots of baby dust!

Clairabella, good luck on Tuesday! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you! I think it's a little bit for myself as well, because I'm thinking maybe it was the DHEA that made a difference for you and therefore it may for me as well? I hope that doesn't sound selfish, I really do hope this is your time!

Peppermint, good luck with the weight loss, how stressful this must be. It's so unfair how quickly the pounds can pile on, but getting them off again takes ages. All the best!

Hope everyone else is doing ok!

Afm, nothing to report. Just waiting until I've taken dhea for a while, before we book in for our 2nd cycle.


----------



## 8868dee

Hi Clairabella love x i cant seem to find the number if you have it that would be fab x also do u know the cost of the consultations as it doesn't say on the website x thanks lovely x goodluck Tuesday xx 

Angel: that is amazing blasts x good luck love x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8868dee

The website number took me straight through to a receptionist who just told us to wait for an email response  x 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RachelJ81

Morning everyone

Thank you so much for all your well wishes and advice for my first egg collection yesterday. It went a lot smoother than I thought.  The doctor only managed to retrieve one egg but I've just had the call this morning to let me know that my one egg was mature and it has fertilised.  I've to go back in on Sunday for day 3 transfer.  Not quite sure what to expect now but just taking it one step at a time

Hope you are all doing well


----------



## Ditzygirl

Rachel - Glad it went well. Fingers crossed for your wee embie and hope all goes well on Sunday. Hope you're putting your feet up!

Angel - Hope the 2ww is good to you. Get lots of rest!

CLG - Hope the catheter test went ok.

Clairabell - Fingers crossed all goes ok for your scan. It's such a nerve wracking time. I'm good, thanks for asking. Had my 12 week scan today and all looking good. Still can't believe this is all happening. Feel so lucky.

Trixibell - Hope you're keeping well and you get your scan date soon.

Peppermint tea fairy - Sending you 'thin' thoughts! Hope you're doing OK.  

Hope everyone else is doing OK.  xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Rachel: good luck today for transfer x 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RachelJ81

Thanks so much for thinking of me 8868dee. Sadly I've just had a call to say that my transfer will not be going ahead as my egg has stopped splitting.  Really numb and not sure how to feel.  The embryologist said that they will review my case and get in touch. Has anyone else been in this position before? This is all new to us so not sure what I should be doing or thinking


----------



## Trixibell

Ah Rachel, I'm really sorry to hear that. I can't really offer any useful advice I'm afraid as not had it happen ,but hopefully you get some answers or advice from the clinic. Hope you're ok.

Peppermint - hope you're doing ok and on track! Have been drinking lots of peppermint tea recently, it makese think of you!

Clairabella/ditzy/babyhood/miss WF and anyone I've missed - hope you're all well! I've lost track a bit! 

Thanks for the advice ladies, I'm doing well. Feeling ok so far with not many symptoms yet. Pretty tired but trying to keep exercising if only to counteract the amount of crisps I seem to want to eat!! Called clinic on Friday and appt is 24th for scan. Was glad i rang because it's in middle of the day, so meant I could speak to boss anmbout time off before he's away this week.

Dee - the admin side can be a bit slow at times at GRI,  in my experience although once you start dealing with the nurses it's much better. There's a number and email for Ruth on the website, she will normally get back to you in a day or two if you email her directly. Might be a bit slower this week due to hols.xz


----------



## 8868dee

Rachel: im so sorry love xx do they know why only 1 was collected x hope you find answers soon xx 

Trixi: i cant seem yo find the email or number to the lady on the website x where will it be on the website lol x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peppermint Tea Fairy

Hi All, 

Rachel- I'm so sorry :-( 

Trixi- Lol I am too! I think I am on track Hope you are well. 

Will post tomorrow as to how my appointment goes x


----------



## lilacfairy

Hi Rachel, so sorry for your loss (because it is a loss)! I was in the same situation in November last year. Unfortunately, there are no straight-forward explanations. Do you have a low AMH/ovarian reserve? This is often connected to age, but not always. If the fertilised egg doesn't keep splitting it is usually a matter of the genetics not being perfect (from either egg or sperm), which can be related to age or other environmental factors. In our case, we were offered another cycle because at egg retrieval they got 3 eggs, of which one fertilised and then stopped splitting. If you had less than 3 eggs at retrieval, they might not offer you another free cycle (not sure if you're private or nhs). However, this is something you will need to discuss at your review appointment, which will be sent out to you in the next few weeks. We had a 3 month wait before our review appointment. The consultant suggested we try DHEA before our next cycle. However, she also said that we should maybe consider donor eggs if this cycle doesn't work. While this wasn't unexpected, it was still a shock. 

I know this is a lot of information just now and you're still having to cope with the disappointment of this cycle. Take as much time as you need to grieve and then consider your options. For now, you don't have to do anything but wait for your review appointment to arrive. Once I was over the shock of this, I put all my effort into getting my life back, i.e. for me that meant going back to exercise, meeting friends, losing some weight, and generally do things I enjoyed without worrying too much about the impact this would have on a possible (but really very impossible) natural pregnancy. Since we started ttc I had always been extremely careful and worried about this and after this failure I felt I finally wanted to feel normal again. That was helpful for me, but you may have other ways of dealing with it. Feel free to pm me, if you want to talk more. Again, so sorry you are having to go through this! Big hug!


----------



## Peppermint Tea Fairy

Hi everyone, 

Well our journey has begun! My BMI was absolutely fine- I drive myself crazy sometimes with it 
I'm back on the 24th for my lining scan and then if that is all ok I will also be collecting my medication

Peppermint xx


----------



## Clairabella

Not good news for me. Heartbeat stopped in past few days. Booked in for d&c tomorrow. 5th pregnancy loss, time to call it quits. Don't think I'll be going back for my frostie.

Good luck to everyone hope it works out xx


----------



## Peppermint Tea Fairy

Oh Clairabella, I am so sorry   x


----------



## Trixibell

Clairabella - I'm so so sad to read this.  I hope you're as ok as you can be in the circumstances.  Look after yourself and be kind to yourself. Take care.xx


----------



## lilacfairy

Oh Clairabella, I'm so sorry. This sucks so much! Take care! xxx


----------



## Angel2906

Hi, just thought I'd jump on to see how everyone is doing. 

Ditzy-glad all went well with your 12 week scan, it's all so real for you now! 

Trixi-bet your counting down the days, hours until 24th for your scan! 

Peppermint-hope your lining scan goes ok on 24th so u can get your meds started! 

Dee-did you manage to get in contact with Ruth, I have her number that I can pm you! 

Lilac-what exactly is dhea and what is it for? 

Rachel- have you heard anything back from the hospital yet, I'm so sorry your we embie never made it!  Stay strong! 

Clairabella-I am so so gutted for you both on your loss, I know it will be heart wrenching for you but please don't give up hope. It must be so difficult after your previous history but your wee frostie might be the one. X 

Sorry to anyone I've missed....good luck with various stages as each step is as important as the next!

Afm-I'm now 6dp5dt, driving myself nuts symptom checking. Woke up at 4.30am this morning convinced my af was on the way, plucked up the courage to check an hour later but was ok. Been on knicker watch all day though as stomach not quite right, back sore too. Usual af symptoms. Not sure how soon af will show if not worked as I've not done a fet for a long time and I'm not sure about progynova/cyclogest symptoms as any fresh cycle has always been short protocol for me. Ordered some pg tests today and I've never tested early but I really want to know this time ASAP. If fails I'm going to book a holiday for 1st week in May. Don't want to be negative in thinking it won't work but after all failed attempts it's hard to imagine it every working. Going to read my positive thoughts book and keep everything crossed for now!


----------



## MISS WF

Trixi wishing you all the best for the 24th

Peppermint I'm so glad your on the path. I think we all worry ourselves as this means so much to us all

Clairabella I'm so sorry to hear your news felt a wave of sadness when I read this. I know it's devastating at the moment and gets more difficult with each loss but don't give up. Your frostie could be the one you've been waiting for.

Rachel sorry to hear your ET didn't go to plan either. I can't offer advice on this but would defo suggest talking through everything at your review appt.

Hope everyone else is getting on ok. 

I'm in next week for scan and hopefully find out date for ET. Being honest I'm filled with a mixture of anticipation and dread due but try to stay positive. I know everyone is different but is there guidance for after ET for rest and recovery as thinking I might need some time off work.


----------



## Angel2906

Hey miss wf, 

What stage are you at just now? You will need the day off work for egg collection and possibly next day depending on how you feel. ET is just like getting a smear not much to it. Once they input the wee embies they just tell you to get up and on with it. Luckily I was off the day of mine anyway but I just went for lunch and home to rest but everyone is different. This time I have taken the week off that I am likely to find out the result just because if it doesn't work I don't really want to find out at work plus means I can chill! But maybe you'd prefer to keep busy, it's really up to yourself but no they don't give much advise on this. Nurse told me before that if you were naturally pregnant you wouldn't know for a few weeks and you would just be doing what you normally do on a daily basis. Hope this helps x


----------



## MISS WF

Thanks Angel thats a great help im due to have catch up with manager today so will mention. I'm on FET and had 7 left over from my first cycle although this was several years ago when they were splitting treatment between GRI and Nuffield. Day 1 of nasal spray and back next week for 2nd scan. Are you on the 2ww just now then?


----------



## Angel2906

Hi wf, 

Sorry didn't realise you were fet. And there's me bumping on! Lol. I had 6 Frosties left so I used 2 last Thursday. Yes I'm 7dp5dt today. Finished up yesterday until 24th so I am not really sure when to start testing as I've not done fet for years. My otd is not until next Thursday 20th but I'll be going crazy by then. Hope you get on ok with nasal sprays, the hardest part is remembering to do them but I just set reminders on my phone.


----------



## Babygood

Hi ladies,

Just thought I would jump on the thread and give you a little update- not been on for a few weeks mainly as I delivered my twins at 27 weeks on the 21st March.  It's been a crazy rollercoaster since, I had a little girl followed a few minutes later by a little boy.  Both weighing 2lbs, they are both in the NICU and have a long road ahead but they are just perfect. It wasn't quite what we planned but as you all know the fertility journey is full of ups and downs.

Wishing you all lots of luck and baby dust in your journey ahead and if you have any questions about GRI then feel free to message me xxx


----------



## Dory10

Congratulations Babygood  Sending lots of positive thoughts for your two little fighters, I hope they are out of NICU soon xxx


----------



## Ditzygirl

Aw congratulations Babygood! I've been thinking about you. Sending you lots of positive wishes for your little ones. 

How are you getting on Angel? I has the same symptoms as you both cycles. 2nd cycle, I got a BFN on my OTD and bled for about a month after, pretty heavily at times. Got my BFP from that cycle 4 weeks after OTD and I'm now 13 weeks pg. Don't give up! Sending positive thoughts.  

Clairabell, I'm so gutted for you :-( Sending you massive hugs.  xxx

Hope everyone else is doing OK at their various stages. xxx


----------



## Angel2906

Hi ditzy, thanks for asking, I'm doing ok. I am more worried about af appearing but I've been trying to google and if I remember right that af doesn't show until all meds are stopped on otd as its FET. Is this right? Also why is OTD not until 14dp5dt when it's 10dp5dt with fresh cycle? Confused.com! Lol. Any way congrats on being 13 wks, so was it a surprise natural or was it from your IVF? 

Hi baby good, massive congrats to u and your precious babies! Bet u r still in shock. When I had my baby she was 7 wks early and I was in shock for days! I know how daunting it is to have babies in the nicu, it's like being in another world. If you need any advice or just a chat pm me. Hope your 2 wee ones r doing well. X


----------



## Ditzygirl

Oh I'm not sure, sorry, because I just had 2 fresh cycles. I would give the nurses a wee phone to find out. The BFP was from the IVF. Still unsure as to why I got BFN on OTD. I have a small blood clot in my womb that they think caused the bleeding. Crossing my fingers for you. xxx


----------



## Angel2906

Omg ditzy that's quite scary! Usually after OTD if I get a bfn the 1st thing I do is have a drink, now reading what happened to u I wud be scared too just Incase. So how did u know, did u just test again a month later on the off chance or did u have symptoms? Sorry for all the questions but I've never heard of this b4 x


----------



## lilacfairy

Babygood, congrats on your twins! That was a lot quicker than expected, I hope they are ok and keep fighting. Best wishes for your little family!

Angel, dhea is a drug that the body produces naturally, but is particularly low in women with low ovarian reserve. Supplementing with dhea before ivf has shown increased egg quality in women with low ovarian reserve and occasionally even better response to stimulation. However, it has not been studied extensively yet and some studies are also showing no improvement, so the jury's still out. It's illegal in the UK without prescription, but you can buy it in the US. Our consultant said it's worth a try as long as I don't get any side effects, so we're giving it a go for this cycle. You have to take it at least 3 months before a cycle.


----------



## Clairabella

Thanks ladies, been a difficult few days. Wishing you all the very best of luck xxx


----------



## Trixibell

Babygood, congrats!! Sending lots of positive thoughts and prayers that your two little fighters are soon out of NICU. Xx

Clairabella - look after yourself.xx


----------



## Ditzygirl

Angel - Yup, had a drink and booked a mega blowout holiday!  😂 I started to feel really exhausted, was a little queasy and went off drink. Took a test even though I was still bleeding and it was a BFP! Ironically, I was getting really annoyed at folk who kept saying "oh you never know! It might just be too early to test" but I was bleeding and I thought I knew my body, but clearly not! xxx


----------



## Angel2906

Hi lilac, thanks for the info on dhea. It's another thing to think about. 

Ditzy- that's unreal, I'll be more cautious now in the weeks after bfn. Hopefully bfp this time though! Only 3 more sleeps until OTD! 

Hope everyone else is doing ok x


----------



## Ditzygirl

Fingers crossed for you Angel. Not too long to wait now. xxx


----------



## lilacfairy

Fingers crossed Angel for your long awaited bfp!


----------



## Angel2906

Thanks lilac and ditzy. Could possibly test now but I like to wait until OTD! X


----------



## Angel2906

Everyone very quiet, hope everyone ok. 

I've been feeling sick all day today, can't help but think it's a bad sign but hoping it's good! Will find out soon enough I suppose


----------



## lilacfairy

That could be a good sign, but you could also just be anxious. Or both! Keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Ditzygirl

Try to keep yourself as occupied as possible! Is your OTD on Thursday? xxx


----------



## Angel2906

Thanks lilac, hope so. I think it maybe anxiety, my right eye has been twitching every day also and when I googled it earlier it's a sign of stress. I always try to keep calm but it's not always easy. Yip Thursday. Was going to tmrw but I am watching my 3 yr old niece and don't want to be upset in front of her if it's bfn. Thanks


----------



## Angel2906

Omg!! Tested a day early and  , can't quite believe my eyes! Couldn't wait any longer, nerves got the better of me!!


----------



## lilacfairy

Yay, congratulations, Angel! Now fingers crossed for a perfect pregnancy!


----------



## Angel2906

Thanks lilac, I'm just going to take it a day at a time this time. Hope your doing ok x


----------



## Ditzygirl

That's amazing news!! Congratulations!! xxx


----------



## Angel2906

Thanks ditzy, how are you doing? X


----------



## MISS WF

Congrats Angel!!

Great news Babygood sending lots of positivity to you and your 2 little ones. 

How are you getting on Ditzy? 

Been a bit of an up and down week for me. My normal calm demeanour has went AWOL and been a raging hormonal wreck🤣🤔 lol Back for 2nd scan this week and hopefully get date for transferring frosties. Do they still only transfer 1 or is it dependant on circumstances?


----------



## Angel2906

Thanks misswf, I was allowed to transfer 2 but it's depends what grade they are. The embryologist will give advice on what they think after the thaw but it's your decision.


----------



## CLG 2017

Morning everyone

Quick update from me, started on metaformin last week and went for baseline scan yesterday, 18 follicles in total and lining nice and thin.

Started on menopur yesterday and add centrotide in tomorrow.  Then back on Wednesday for another scan.
Injections weren't as scary as I thought but my husband is doing it for me!

xx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Hi everyone sorry not been on for ages just trying to just head sorted before start 2nd cycle. 
Clarabella I'm so so sorry I totally get how you feel after that excitement and thinking it funnily getting what u want it's heart breaking.

Babygood that's amazing news congrats xx hope there doing ok and you too xx
Ditzy how u been feeling xx
Jac hope ur ok x
Congrats on bfp angel xx

And I collected metformin and start it nxt week with baseline booked in for the 8th. Couldn't believe how overwhelmed I became even sitting in waiting room . Think as my due date near it's just getting on top of me. So I signed up for the kilt walk in less than 2 weeks before tx starts and donating anything I can to the miscarriage asocciatin so it's helping keep me focused at the moment xx


----------



## Clairabella

Hopingandpraying - who at GRI said that?! I done a private cycle in November with no impact on my NHS entitlement. In fact I've had a number of private cycles before my recent nhs treatment.x

Congrats Angel x

Good luck Mrs fergie x

Hey to everyone else xx


----------



## Ditzygirl

Mrsfergie - Wishing you loads of luck with this cycle.

CLG - the thought of the injections are always worse than doing them. That's great that your hubby is involved!

Mrs WF - we had the option of transferring 2 embryos but that was a fresh cycle. Not sure how it'll work with frozen. 

xxx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

How ru keeping ditzy? 
Starting metformin this week with baseline scan booked in for the 8th.
I also decided when figured our dates that I was going to do the kilt walk this week which is 23mikes miles. But I'm raiding the funds for the miscarriage association and I'l do that this weekend before tx starts. 
Hope everyone else had lovely weekend and doing ok xx


----------



## Ditzygirl

I'm good, Mrsfergie, thanks for asking. That's amazing! Good luck with it. Hope you're ok on the metformin this time. xxx


----------



## MISS WF

Hey ladies hope you all doing ok. Was in for transfer last week. Bit disappointed with embryos and couldnt be graded so they advised us to consider transferring 2. The 2ww so far has been driving me insane Google is not my friend!! Did anyone get dull aches and bloating after transfer, can you take paracetamol? Xx


----------



## Ditzygirl

Yeah you're allowed to take paracetamol. Try to avoid Google. Definitely nobody's friend! I had pains for a few days after both transfers. Your body has been through so much. xxx


----------



## MISS WF

Thanks Ditzy I was pretty sure paracetamol was ok tho i' m trying not to take any additional medication. It's reassuring to know the aches and pains are pretty normal.Tho I'm defo staying away from Google from now until OTD. How are you getting on? X


----------



## Ditzygirl

I'm good thanks. Had some bleeding today which gave me a little panic but seems ok now. When is your OTD? xxx


----------



## MISS WF

What stage are you at? Sorry, logged in on phone so can't see your story. Next Thurs is OTD, I know it's still early days after transfer and trying to stay calm but you are conscious of every twinge. I already have a feeling things won't work this  cycle although always hopeful!x


----------



## Breeze82

Hi everyone! I'm *hopefully* going to be starting ICSI soon and am terribly excited/terrified/nervous! I've had a good old read of some of the posts and they've been really helpful in providing me info on what to expect, thank you. Just wanted to say 'hi' really. 
We attended for our 1st appointment last month and have the 2nd one at the end of this month. The nurse said that the labs all close down completely for 3 weeks in July ☹ which I'm gutted about as I'm desperate to get things moving! However, I guess after trying for nearly 3 years then I can put up with a further delay of 3 weeks. 
I have no idea of the time scales of when I might start the treatment, so do those with some experience think there may be a chance of me starting before the labs close? I think maybe I'm being too hopeful about this though as my 2nd appointment will be end of May. 
You'd think I'd have asked all this at the appointment but I must have been overwhelmed with all the info, forms, bloods and things! 😣
Sending good luck to everyone already on the journey! x


----------



## lilacfairy

Hi Breeze, welcome to the thread! I think it depends on your protocol and when your period starts. With a short protocol and your period just after your second appointment, maybe you can have a go before the labs close. However, I wouldn't get my hopes up! You still have other appointments as well I think, such as the signing the consent forms etc. Have you done this already or is that your second appointment?

I phoned the booking line on Wednesday and they said with my June period I would not be able to cycle, but I'm on a long protocol. We're waiting until after the holiday closure.


----------



## Ditzygirl

MrsWF - I'm extremely fortunate to have had a BFP with my 2nd cycle. I was convinced that cycle wouldn't work. You just never know.  Everything crossed for a positive result for you.

Welcome Breeze - Fingers crossed you can start your cycle soon. xxx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Mornin everyone hope everyone had good weekend. 
Finally started my 2nd cycle was a complete mess at hospital as that was first scan had since m/c. Started injections on sat . So hard to stay positive xx


----------



## MISS WF

Hi Breeze, hope your doing ok. Couldn't recommend the page enough you get loads of info and useful advice from others who are actually going through the same thing and not just surmising on the what, when, ifs and buts. 

Congrats Ditzy hope your feeling ok now. Thanks for positive thoughts😊I'm counting down the days and hours and keeping everything crossed as don't remember feeling this bad on my last attempt🤞x


----------



## MISS WF

Hey MrsF just saw your post. I had the same reaction being back at gri after several m/c. A few years had passed since my first ivf attempt before i went back. Was in floods of tears reliving what had happened and having to repeat to the nurses and consultant. It is overwhelming at first but it gets easier. Stick in there and try and stay positive. X


----------



## Peppermint Tea Fairy

Hi everyone, 

Had EC yesterday and received a phone from the lab to say we have 7 eggs that have fertilised 😀 
ET appointment is on Sunday at 11 am all going well


----------



## Breeze82

Thank you so much for the warm welcome everyone! And thanks for the info. Yes, I believe our second appointment is to sign consent forms and then we've to go back for a third appointment in which we both have to give blood, and I don't know if there's anything else. Hoping there's not a month in between these appointments as well. But I've decided to accept that I won't be getting started until after the labs are open so I can't get disappointed! 
Hope you are all keeping well xx


----------



## lilacfairy

That's great peppermint, all the best of luck with ET on Sunday!


----------



## MISS WF

Looking for some help ladies as tried to get through to nurse line all day, left messages but not heard back. Basically OTD was Thurs it was negative. Do I stop taking progynova and cyclogest? I didn't take either yesterday and now in panic mode😣x


----------



## lilacfairy

So sorry it didn't work out Miss WF. I don't know whether you can stop now, but I'd think you can. No need to freak though. Remember Ditzygirl probably stopped hers and got pregnant anyway.


----------



## MISS WF

Thanks Lilac I've been feeling a bit deflated since finding out. I've read and re-read the letter I was given to record the result and change my mind every time on whether I should have stopped the meds. It's really frustrating when can't get through to them on phone either. 
Hope your doing ok? X


----------



## Ditzygirl

Miss WF - Why don't your phone the emergency gynaecologist? You should have the number in your paperwork. If you don't I can look it up for you. I've phoned in a panic a couple of times and you get through right away. Really sorry to hear about your bfn 😢 xxx


----------



## MISS WF

Hi Ditzy, I have a number for emergency gynaecologist but not sure if correct. Do you mind sending on the one you have? I've tried all the numbers have in paperwork. Should I stop progynova and cyclogest or continue until I hear from them? No sign of bleed yet. (Sorry if TMI) x


----------



## Ditzygirl

Sorry I'm not sure because I was only on cyclogest and I stopped that on my OTD. Not sure what your other medication is for. The number is 01412114000. Ask for the on call gynaecologist. xxx


----------



## MISS WF

Thanks Ditzy got through on that number and the nurse has just called back.x


----------



## Ditzygirl

That's good. Good luck. xxx


----------



## Peppermint Tea Fairy

Hi everyone, 

Unfortunately our 1st cycle ended with a chemical pregnancy and no embryos suitable to freeze. I am really down about it....

Does anyone know if we now have to go to the bottom of the waiting list again for our 2nd cycle? 

Many thanks


----------



## Ditzygirl

Aw I'm so so sorry to hear that peppermint. Massive hugs to you. No, you don't go down to the bottom. You can book into your next cycle after a few periods. Take some time for yourselves.  xxx


----------



## lilacfairy

Peppermint, what a disappointment! So sorry to hear that. I hope you give yourself some tlc and when you're ready for the second cycle, you can book in whenever you're ready. We actually got another consultant appointment, which was sent out automatically after cycle 1. You'll probably get that as well.

I realise not much is happening on this thread atm. I guess not many are cycling with the summer break coming up. I hope everybody is doing fine with their cycles/breaks or pregnancies!

Afm, after we saw our consultant in March, we decided to give my own eggs another chance with some dhea. However, after this appointment I was left with a lot of questions and tried to phone our consultant again, which turned out to be impossible as she was so busy! A lovely admin lady then said I should just email my questions to her and she would pass them on to the consultant. After a few weeks, she offered us another appointment, which was really lovely of her and quite a reassuring experience. The problem for me was that I wanted to take the dhea a long as possible before cycling again and we also have holidays planned in September. But at the first appointment she said we'd have to do the second cycle within a year of signing the consent forms. That as it turned out was wrong, and we have to do it within 1 year of starting the first treatment, which was in November last year, so we'll start cycling again after we get back from our holiday in September. That was good to know! I'm so scared of it as if feels like the last chance we'll have with my own eggs. So I'm glad we can wait just a bit longer and take dhea for maximum effect!


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Peppermint I'm so sorry to hear that. Big hugs. No when I went for my 2nd cycle we just had to phone up and try book in. We're told had to wait at least 3 months and have proper period ours took longer as after our silent miscarriage we had to have d&c and wanted to give body time. But also remember just like last time you might not always get booked in the first time. They also close in July for 3 weeks this year for deep cleaning .

Lilac that good that you can take the dhea for longer and can enjoy your holiday. We also took inisitol and coq10 and omega 3. Husband also took the omega and coq10 which I think helped as we got more eggs and more fertilized . We're on our 2ww and this cycle has defo been much harder than the first.  Got our otd in Friday and dreading it . Dunno how gonna feel if it doesn't work xx


----------



## lilacfairy

Oh ladies, the miracle of miracles happened: I got a bfp this morning! I am stunned and can't quite believe it! Apparently 2 months worth of dhea made a difference for us, even without ivf. 

MrsFergie, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you! Wishing you the best of luck!


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Amazing news lilac congrats xxx was the a natural bfp Xx


----------



## lilacfairy

Yes, all natural, unless you count the dhea as intervention... 😊


----------



## Mrsfergie83

That's amazing lilac xx we were told to avoid dhea as I have a high amh xx 
U must b over the moon xx


----------



## lilacfairy

Thanks, I am so happy! 😊 
Yes I think it only helps if your amh is low, otherwise you may suffer and side effects.


----------



## Ditzygirl

This is amazing news Lilacfairy!! Congratulations!!

Mrsfergie - Sending lots of positive wishes to you. xxx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Thanks ditzy I'm so so scared this time worse than first time xx hope ur feeling well xx


----------



## Ditzygirl

No wonder after everything you've been through. Big hugs to you. I'm good thank you. xxx


----------



## lilacfairy

Hi Mrsfergie, how are you doing?


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Hi lilac not too good tbh. Had my otd on Friday and was negative. Totally devastated . Really wasn't expecting that.
How u keeping xx


----------



## lilacfairy

Oh no, I'm so sorry. That sucks! I hope you have some time to look after yourself. Sending you a big hug! Did you have any frosties?

I'm ok at the moment, thanks. It's still very early days and I feel I can't really let myself get too happy because it could all be over so quickly. I'll take a deep breath of relief when we make it to our first scan date which is on 1st August.


----------



## 8868dee

Hey all x

Sorry I haven't been on in ages. So i took the plunge and have decided to do our fresh cycle at GRI in October/ November when DH has finished his sea draft.

Have had all the tests ect. We will be on a similar protocol to gcrm. We will be having prostap on day 21 then have scan 2 weeks later but instead of being on menopur i will be on Gonal F to stimulate. My AMH is 43 so they don't understand why i have previously had a very slow response but I will initially be on 300iu Gonal F and will increase if needed x .

So that's our plan so I'll probably lurk on here now and again till cycle time but for now I'm trying to lose a bit of weight too lol x we are also going with their recommendations of transferring two embryos due to my previous cycles xx

Anyone else cycling October/ November time x ?

Any other advice on clinic or things i can do to help respond better would be fab lol xx

Hope everyone else is good 
Sorry for no personals lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ditzygirl

So sorry to hear about your bfn Mrsfergie. How are you feeling now? Big hugs to you. xxx

Lilacfairy - how are you keeping? 

Dee - that's good that you've got a plan sorted so you know what to expect. For my second cycle, there was a big increase in my egg quality. I don't know if it was because of anything I did, but here's what I did:

No alcohol for at least 3 months both cycles.
No caffeine for a month before (cycle 1) and 3 months before (cycle 2).
2nd cycle I changed cleaning products to natural products including washing detergent from 3 months before.
2nd cycle cut all fragranced products 3 months before, so, no perfume and fragrance free shower gel, deodorant etc. 
I did acupuncture for both cycles. 
Diet - balanced diet with lots of protein. Not much exercise when cycling.

Not sure if any of these helped or it was just my luck. Everything crossed for your fresh cycle. Good luck. xxx


----------



## Prettypink

Hi ladies

Not sure if anyone due to cycle anytime soon? 
I'm hoping to get started on my next af which I was hoping would be nearer the end of July which would tie in with the shut down but typical my af has been awol the last few months and not sure when to expect it probably into August which isn't ideal as we were hoping to get started asap to tie in with work 😯

This is our 4th cycle still waiting on a bfp  

I've not been on here writing for a while but do come back and forward.  Seems quiet at the moment but I'm sure that's with the shut down.  Does anyone know when they open back up?

Hi to everyone 😘 xx


----------



## MISS WF

Hi everyone, I've not been on in a while after the negative result from our FET in May. After several natural pregnancies which resulted in early m/c I had to take a break away. Review appt is coming up can anyone offer advice on what they discuss, alternative options and any specific tjings to ask as I feel like have a million and one questions which need answered.


----------



## Marmalady

Hi everyone, I had my 3dt on 7th Sept. OTD 19th September. 
I was wondering whether there were any good success stories from ICSI at GRI recently? I've been feeling pretty hopeless, swinging between obsessive symptom-checking to completely wallowing and hopeless. So far, I'm resisting the test because at least there's that tiny bit of hope left for me until I POAS.


----------



## Marmalady

Although I had pretty much decided that my ICSI had failed, I did my HPT this morning and was shocked to see that it was a BFP!!! I still can't quite believe it. I am trying to allow myself some time to enjoy this feeling before the worry might set in. I don't want to jinx things but I have completed & posted the GRI pos/neg outcome and got registered with my local maternity service. 
Thank you to all the staff at the GRI/GRFC! Sending you all good luck x x x


----------



## Ditzygirl

Lovely news!! Congratulations Marmalady!! xx


----------



## Marmalady

Bit of an update 🙁
At 15d post embryo transfer, I started bleeding a lot and period-like cramps became agony. I ended up in the EPAU for assessment with suspected ectopic pregnancy/ miscarriage (because I'm so early on, it's difficult to tell). I'm being kept in for observation and periodic blood tests. I have a scan tomorrow morning but they'll only be able to determine if something's really wrong rather than if there's a foetus yet. 
After my 3 days of joy, I'm extremely disappointed now but at least the codeine is kicking in now!
Marm (quite sad) xxx


----------



## Ditzygirl

So so sorry to hear this. Massive hugs. xxx


----------



## Peppermint Tea Fairy

Hi everyone, 

I'm back after a break from all things computer and IVF. We started our 2nd cycle in August and it was so much better than our 1st round. 
I reacted well to the stimms and they retrieved 13 eggs 7 of which fertilised and 4 made it to 5 day blastocysts. On the 13th September I had 1 grade 5ab hatching embryo transferred and we had 3 grade 4ab blasts frozen. 
Today is now 8dp5dt and I'm getting nervous as test day is Thursday.   Our last cycle ended with a CP and nothing to freeze so we are already ahead compared to last time so that is good   

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## SummerSun1

Hi all, I'm new here - looks like the thread has been quiet for a while!  Hope those of you currently cycling are doing well!  
I was just wondering how long the wait list was to get started in most people's experience?  I had a my first appointment, following blood tests, sperm etc back at end of May.  So I know it's a bit longer but they told me 8 - 12 months and I wondered if I should realistically expect 8 months or 12 months from then?
Thanks for any advice


----------



## Tea Jenny

Hi Summersun, we were referred to GRI in Aug 2017 and have our initial appointment at beginning of Nov 2017, which our consultant at Monklands told us we should be told roughly how long before we start treatment but to expect around May 2018.  Hope this helps.


----------



## SummerSun1

Thanks Tea Jenny!  That's helpful, sounds a bit quicker than I was expecting so fingers crossed for both of us!


----------



## Miracle2018.19

Hi everyone,

I've been through two rounds of IVF at the GRI back in 2015.
Back then I was told that I would need donor eggs to try again as I only produced 2 embryos back then. 
I miscarried both rounds and found out after getting tested that I have uterine high natural killer cells of 25.5%.
I found out that the GRI offers donor egg IVF to private patients and that they work with a Spanish clinic.
Has anyone been through IVF with donor eggs at the GRI and is there a waiting list? Also how much is it as I can't find out anything at all online about it.
I did call the clinic today but the lady that deals with it wasn't in. Expecting a call back next week Monday. 

Thanks everyone


----------



## 8868dee

Wow does no one post here anymore?? 

Well I’m due to start my cycle soon will have prostap feb then it’s all systems go x


----------



## Prettypink

Hi ladies it has been pretty quiet on here.  I'm due to start my next icsi after my miscarriage last year    Mixed emotions but after years of no bfp and then getting our 1st ever last year makes me even more determined than ever and I'm not giving up hope!  

I'm in the middle of looking at immune testing and hoping to get the uterine biopsy soon. Trying to gather as much before our next treatment.  

Miracle sorry for your losses, can I ask where you went to find out about the natural killer cells? Hope you hear back from the clinic soon x

Good luck Dee I'm sure I've spoken to you in between my cycles on the GCRM thread?  X


----------



## 8868dee

Prettypink: so sorry for your loss love xx it's so hard xx yes we have spoken before i remember xxx goodluck with your cycle.


afm: my af is due tomorrow and i'm hoping it plays ball. then i'll be having a prostap injection on day 21 lol x  


question. why did the fertility section of gri change it's name to GRFC lol ?


----------



## 8868dee

Hey
Sorry I haven’t updated  ^^ been super busy. 

So my cycle has gone ahead as planned. My normal Af arrived on 25th January and my Prostap to DR was on the 14th Feb. That went well so my DR bleed was a week later on the 21st feb and my baseline scan was on the 28th feb. At my baseline scan they said my antral follie count was only 3-4 which didn’t match up with my amh level of 43 but no more was said about that. I started my Gonal F injections of 300iu daily that day. So the first 2 days i had 300iu morning and night, then have had 300iu in the morning since. 

My first scan was this morning on day 8 of stimms. The nurse said my lining is 6 so getting thicker. She then did my follies and on my left i have 7 folloes. But only 2 leading st 10 and 11 in size. On my right there is lots but small at the moment she has said. So i have 2 leading just now. She didn’t seem concerned but i am. I don’t understand why i always respond like this. Totally deflated and upset. She took bloods and said it should match the scan but if it’s different then she will ring me. I am rescheduled for another scan on Friday morning at 10am but for now keep up the 300iu My follie count isn’t great again  :-( and I don’t understand why x I explained that i am always a slow responder and i dont know why then said that the it once took me 20 day to stimulate and she said we wouldn’t let u stimulate that long we would cancel. We don’t take u in for collection for less than 3 follies. She wasn’t concerned and said its only day 8 so all we can do is go back Friday. I suppose that before i have only had the front runners and i do have about 10 small ones so fingers crossed that they get bigger x 

I am having side effects this time lile easaches and sicky feeling x


----------



## Tea Jenny

Hi everyone,

Just started our 1st cycle for ICSI, had the prostrap injection on 19 March, when should I expect side effects to start and AF?  We have 1st scan booked for 2nd April but nurse said if AF hasn’t arrived I have to call and they will reschedule.
Thanks for any advice and tips on how to cope with side effects.


----------



## 8868dee

Tea jenny: good luck with your cycle hun x i have just finished my cycle there. I had 2 days of positive pregnancy tests and yesterday a light positive followed by a negative digi. This morning i think my af is om it way as brown discharge (sorry tmi). Totally gutted  . Does anyone know how quickly GRI let you start again following a negative cycle? I just want to move on and do FET so i cant stop feeling like this and have some hope renewed.


----------



## Tea Jenny

Hi Dee, thanks for replying, sorry to hear your news - can’t offer any advice as this is our first cycle, I hope you get a new plan soon x
AFM - Had Day 7 scan today and only 3 follicles measured at 10, 10 & 12 mm and some small but not measured so have to continue on Bemfola injections and burselin nasal spray and go back on Monday for another scan.
If anyone has any tips on how to grow these follicles, would be greatly appreciated as feeling quite low at the moment and dreading Monday incase they haven’t grown and we get cancelled.


----------



## Tea Jenny

After a week of having a hot water bottle strapped to me and try to get as much protein as possible, todays scan went well as follicles are big enough to go for egg collection!! - just waiting on a call to find out  if it will be on 23 or 24 April - so happy to get to this stage as at the beginning if the week my follicles didn’t seem to be growing much.


----------



## teenyweeny

wow it's super quiet on here!!! I done ivf 3 years ago and this board was jumping!! 😂😂 sooo my question is - we've just done another round of icsi and it's negative 😥 sooo how long do I have to wait before I can have a shot with our 1 frostie?? I have 2 months in my head but not sure if I read this somewhere. good luck to everyone currently cycling ❤❤


----------



## starmaker78

Hi teenyweeny, sorry to hear about your recent BFN. We had a failed ICSI cycle at the end of June and had our first FET on Friday. They'll want you to have your withdrawal bleed, then a proper period before starting treatment again. Assuming most folk are on the same protocol, you'll then get the prostap injection on day 21 of your proper period, a baseline scan 2-3 weeks after that, start estrogen tablets the same day, nasal spray 5 days after that, and then back in again for a scan two weeks later. If all is good with your lining then you'll transfer the following week. Good luck!!


----------



## teenyweeny

hi starmaker! thanks for all the info!! I see you are testing on the 9th Oct, good luck!! ❤❤


----------



## SUNNYDANCE

Hello








Are there any late 30s, 40+ ladies cycling with Glasgow Royal right now? Wondering how you are getting on there?
I have had 3 private ICSI cycles this year, all BFN. I am now £16k less off, emotionally exhausted and heartbroken I will not be able to give my child a sibling.
My issues are male factor, however my age is against me now. When we started this year my husband and I agreed that we would only have 3 attempts. If money was no issue, I would keep going until I physically couldnt. 
Anyway, my experience this year has been variable at Glasgow Royal.
*April, 1st cycle*: Long Protocol. 7 eggs. (2 no fert/ 2 icsi damage/degenerated / 3 fertilised). Transfer of 1 embryo at morula stage. No frosties. BFN.
*July, 2nd Cycle*: Short Protocol, increase to max Gonal F and Luveris. 10 eggs (7 fert / 1 no fert / 1 abnormal fert / 1 icsi damage). Transfer of 2 embryos (both blasts). No frosties. BFN.
*October, 3rd Cycle*. Short Protocol. Really poor response (told every cycle is different??). 4 eggs (2 no fert/1 icsi damage / 1 fert). The 1 embryo divided from 1 to 3 cells and so on and so was advised that it was not viable for transfer. DID Not even make it to transfer stage - shocked and gutted!

Has anyone else had experience of ICSI damage to eggs? This has happened to my eggs at every cycle this year. Also, fertilisation rate hasnt been great on first and third cycle, way below average, I thought ICSI was meant to have really high fertilisation rates.
The Glasgow Royal stats re pregnancy on their website are from 2015/16 - does anyone know where I might be able to find more up to date stats?
Would love to try again but my practical side is telling me to give up now. 
Hope to hear any of your experiences soon.
Sunnydance xxx


----------



## SummerSun1

Hi Sunnydance
I'm at GRI and am (very) late 30s.  I'm in a slightly different position as doing PGD for a genetic condition - we've had 2 rounds which have both failed. 

We didn't have any ICSI damage, but round 2 had a much lower fertilisation rate than round 1 and they had no explanation for it.  They just said every cycle is different so sounds like what you have been told!  The fert rate on round 2 was about 58% and they said they expect 60%+ for ICSI so while it was disappointing, it wasn't so off the mark that there was anything wrong.

I also asked about the stats at my review meeting, and the consultant said the ones on the web site are out of date and the stats are better now.  i think if you ask one of the doctors or nurses they will be able to give you the up to date info.  I have looked at the stats on the HFEA web site and GRI have one of the best success rates in Scotland - I don't have any choice about where to be (because of needing PGD) so am using this to make me feel comfortable that I'm in the right place!

Have you had a review with them since your last cycle?  And have they suggested something they could do differently if you do another cycle?  My experience of them is that they are really open to considering options - the doctor really listened to what I thought about the treatment, although I'm now left wondering what I want to do for my last round!  

Good luck making your decision, it is so difficult! x


----------



## SUNNYDANCE

Hi Summersun,
Than you for getting back.  I had a look at the HFEA website for up to date stats, it seems that they are consistent with the national average for my age group.
I did have a review in between rounds of treatment.  After the first icsi the Doctor increased the fertility drugs and this did seem to boost egg production.  After the second icsi there were no changes although the Doctor suggested PGS because this would help identify those embryos not viable for transfer (ie with chromosomal abnormalities) and identify those which are normal and would be most likely to implant.  Due to increased timescales and cost, I didnt go ahead with PGS.  
I am not sure what went wrong with the last icsi, I did have a tummy bug the day after stimms commenced, Im not sure if this had any bearing on the follicles not developing, I did contact nursing staff about this but they said that I shouldnt worry.  
I read on hfea that GRI only do icsi now and very rarely ivf.  I was wondering if, due to the number of eggs which havent withstood icsi, should I ask whether ivf might be a better option?  I did ask about the competence of the Embryologist carrying out the icsi and I was assured that the Embryologist was suitably experienced. 
I will ask for a review following this round as I am keen to know where it all went wrong (although I dont think there is an answer).  I will certainly express my disappointment in the low fertilisation rate and the icsi damage.  I am hoping that I might be due a bit of a refund because we didnt reach transfer stage.  
My husband is keen to try again in the new year.  
Good luck with your decision making too, its a struggle. xxx


----------



## Ditzygirl

Hey ladies. Been a while since I posted on here. Just wondering if anyone had a successful cycle then went on to use a frostie after a few years? Just wanted to know how to get the ball rolling? Xx


----------



## MISS WF

Hi All

Been a while since last posted and see it's very quiet 😔. I'm also in late 30's and now doing PGD. This is the first instance of us trying this method and though I cant fault the coordinators was a bit disappointed when there was no lab staff available for our planned biopsy date and now in process of taking meds for a FET. We only have 2 in freeze, much less than previous cycles, again not sure if this is down to age or meds. Can anyone offer any advice on PGD and experience in GRI?


----------



## MISS WF

Hi ditzy 

We had a gap of few years for FET in first cycle. We just got back in touch with the GRI to get everything started again. They re-do all tests and renew consent forms etc but was fairly straightforward.


----------



## SUNNYDANCE

Hello - any GRI success stories of late? need some positive energy,  wondering whether to go ahead with one final cycle?


----------



## teenyweeny

I can't believe how quiet it is on here!! Anyone currently cycling at Glasgow royal or about to start?? Sunnydance have you made any decisions about dping one more cycle?? We are just about to start one last cycle. I hear gri are shutting down early December for new equipment to be installed.....they seem even more disorganised than usual. I asked for a bill for treatment 2 weeks ago and when I didn't receive it they told me a member of staff left recently..... not filling me with confidence.... xx


----------



## Fyfey

Hey there Teenyweeny, 
How quiet are these boards eh? Well I’m not actually at GRI, but at Ninewells, however that board is just as quiet! 
Currently down regging for a FET in December,


----------



## SUNNYDANCE

Hello Teenyweeny and fyfey,
Sorry for delay! I dont check in much because of the lack of activity here - so its lovely to hear from you.
Teenyweeny - all thevery best with your forthcoming cycle - we had our final cycle at GRI last month, I was off work so totally focussed on it, was super healthy, did everything by the book.  My Left ovary went on strike and although there were a few follicles, they didnt grow to the expected size.  My right ovary however played ball and there were 7 lovely follicles, we got 5 eggs.  I was on the highest dose of stims!  Ultimately only embryo was good enough for transfer but that resulted in a negative outcome.  We have been really gutted.  Although this was our last go, we are considering, if we were to try again (crazyness), we are going to swap to GCRM and use the access to fertility multi cycle programme, which is 2 ivf cycles for 7.5k, also includes any frozen transfers.  
I believe success rates are better at GCRM for my age group (42) and its cheaper than GRI when using access fertility.  
I really feel that GRI havent given me a good enough, personal service over the last 12 months, it has felt like ivf bootcamp, I find that I never get a straight answer to questions raised, there solution is always to up the stimulation.
You shouldnt bother chasing up the bill!  They must be making a fortune!    
much love xxxx


----------



## teenyweeny

It is super quiet on here....! A few years ago these boards were jumping! Fyfey very best of luck for your FET in Dec. Hope it's lucky for u. Sunnydance i remember your username I think we have been on some of the same boards in the past  ah the royal are so dissapointing. That's me just received the bill for treatment after 3 weeks of chasing it up. To be told the dept is shutting down from 13th Dec till 13th Jan so I may not get to book up on my next period in Dec.....but they can't tell me till I phone.....fantastic. the service from the royal for us has been just as you described sunnydance. And I suppose because it's cheaper they get away with it....not a personal service at all and its never organised or give you straight answers. I have never heard of the access fertility at GCRM but I am going to look into it, that's a pretty good deal for 2 cycles! It's a lot of money tho..... your head tells you one thing and your heart tells you another it's so difficult. Hubby told me this is my last.... but he said that after the last one as well!!! Xx


----------



## SUNNYDANCE

hey teenyweeny,
I wrote you a long message and it doesnt seem to have sent and now I cant find it   
Very annoying that GRI cant confirm whether your treatment will go ahead, have they no idea about the effort and organisation involved!  I do get the impression they are squeezing in as many people as they can!  We really wish we changed to GCRM last year.  
I wish you all the very best   .  
I am planning on contacting GCRM to set up an initial consultation.  My husband said last attempt was our last but I am really struggling to face it.  I probably need a bit of counselling in relation to this but if we can scrape together (credit cards) money for access to fertility I would go for it!
xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Hey guys  

How are you? 

So im not at gcrm but thought I would ask a question. I used to cycle at gcrm and then made q decision to move to GRI as it was lower costs. Now i am kinda thinking of moving back to gcrm. Do you think that would be possible? X


----------



## laurabeth

Hi there,
Sorry if I am using this forum incorrectly, but I am waiting to hear back from GRI having just called in to let them know its the first day of my cycle. If I get on this month I will be starting ICSI treatment on protocol 1. 
I left an answerphone message which felt a bit weird, but really hoping my treatment will start next month if not this month.
I am 36 and husband 39 - 4 years of trying, unexplained fertility. 
It's been really helpful reading your experiences as I feel really clueless about what we are letting ourselves in for!
LB


----------



## 8868dee

@laurabeth: how did your cycle go ?

i am currently on antagonist cetrotide cycle day 8 of stimms and have gonal F and menopur. I have only got 2 eggs at 10 and 11mm and lots of plus ones

anyone have any experience on this protocol? If so hpw long did u stimm for before collecting eggs?


----------

